# Coating over Kerdi board



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever coated out Kerdi board ? I contacted Schluter and they couldn't tell me if it was possible because they had never heard of
anybody doing it. I ended up gluing 1/4" drywall on top so at least 
some of the nice tile edging is visible.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

If it's flush wit the rock I would use fibafuse. Big roll


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> Has anyone ever coated out Kerdi board ? I contacted Schluter and they couldn't tell me if it was possible because they had never heard of anybody doing it. I ended up gluing 1/4" drywall on top so at least some of the nice tile edging is visible.


I'm sure the mud would stick as that is why it has a fleecy surface but I think if anyone bumped it spider cracks would form. It's not very rigid. 
I'm surprised they ran it past the tile. That chits not cheap.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> If it's flush wit the rock I would use fibafuse. Big roll


 Normally a good idea but probably not with this stuff.



D A Drywall said:


> I'm sure the mud would stick as that is why it has a fleecy surface but I think if anyone bumped it spider cracks would form. It's not very rigid.
> I'm surprised they ran it past the tile. That chits not cheap.


 Exactly what I was thinking. That board is kind of spongy and that's why i decided to put 1/4" on top.


----------

